# [PORTAGE] Il oublie des paquets à mettre à jour !

## PierreY

Salut,

Je viens de me rendre compte d'un truc étrange... EIX est capable de me sortir une liste longue comme mon bras de mises à jour à faire alors que portage ignore tous ces paquets, purement et simplement :

$ emerge --pretend --verbose --update --deep --newuse world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-devel/gcc-4.2.0  USE="fortran gcj gtk mudflap nls objc objc++ objc-gc openmp (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -doc (-hardened) -ip28 -ip32r10k (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -test -vanilla" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] app-office/openoffice-2.2.1 [2.2.0] USE="cairo cups dbus eds firefox gnome gstreamer gtk java kde ldap mono pam seamonkey -binfilter -branding -debug -odk -sound -webdav" LINGUAS="en fr -af -ar -as_IN -be_BY -bg -bn -br -bs -ca -cs -cy -da -de -dz -el -en_GB -en_US -en_ZA -eo -es -et -fa -fi -ga -gl -gu_IN -he -hi_IN -hr -hu -it -ja -km -ko -ku -lt -lv -mk -ml_IN -mr_IN -nb -ne -nl -nn -nr -ns -or_IN -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -ru -rw -sh_YU -sk -sl -sr_CS -ss -st -sv -sw_TZ -ta_IN -te_IN -tg -th -ti_ER -tn -tr -ts -uk -ur_IN -ve -vi -xh -zh_CN -zh_TW -zu" 0 kB [0]

Total: 2 packages (1 upgrade, 1 in new slot), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/portage

$ eix -c --nocolor | grep "^\[U"

[U] app-arch/rpm2targz (9.0-r5@17.01.2007 -> (~)9.0-r6): Convert a .rpm file to a .tar.gz archive

[U] app-doc/doxygen (1.5.1@19.01.2007 -> 1.5.2): documentation system for C++, C, Java, Objective-C, Python, IDL, and other languages

[U] app-editors/xemacs (21.4.20-r3@06.05.2007 -> (~)21.4.20-r4): highly customizable open source text editor and application development system

[U] app-office/openoffice (2.2.0@17.04.2007 -> (~)2.2.1): OpenOffice.org, a full office productivity suite.

[U] app-pda/synce (0.10.0[4]@29.05.2007 -> (~*)9999[4]): SynCE - Synchronize Windows Mobile 5 devices with Linux

[U] app-pda/synce-librapi2 (0.10.0[4]@12.06.2007 -> (~*)9999[4]): SynCE - RAPI communication library

[U] app-pda/synce-libsynce (0.10.0[4]@12.06.2007 -> (~*)9999[4]): SynCE - common library

[U] app-pda/synce-rra (0.10.0[4]@12.06.2007 -> (~*)9999[4]): SynCE - RRA protocol library

[U] app-pda/synce-gnome [4] (0.10.0@12.06.2007 -> (~*)9999): SynCE - Utility for entering password for password-protected devices

[U] app-pda/synce-librtfcomp [4] (1.1@12.06.2007 -> (~*)9999): SynCE - Compressed RTF extensions

[U] app-pda/synce-odccm [4] (0.10.0-r1@12.06.2007 -> (~*)9999): SynCE - odccm connection manager

[U] app-pda/synce-pywbxml [4] (0.1@12.06.2007 -> (~*)9999): SynCE - Python bindings for libwbxml

[U] app-pda/synce-sync-engine [4] (0.10.0@13.06.2007 -> (~*)9999): SynCE - Synchronization engine

[U] app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd (3.0-r3(3.0)@13.02.2007 3.1-r3(3.1)@13.02.2007 4.0-r3(4.0)@13.02.2007 4.1-r3(4.1)@13.02.2007 -> 3.0-r3(3.0) 3.1-r3(3.1) 4.0-r3(4.0) 4.1-r3(4.1) 4.2-r2(4.2) 4.3-r2(4.3) 4.4(4.4)): Docbook SGML DTD 4.4

[U] dev-java/asm (2.2.3-r1(2.2)@28.05.2007 -> 1.4.3-r3(1.4) (~)1.5.3(1.5) 2.0-r1(2) (~)2.2.3-r1(2.2) (~)3.0(3)): Bytecode manipulation framework for Java

[U] dev-java/avalon-logkit (1.2-r2(1.2)@06.05.2007 -> 1.2-r2(1.2) (~)2.1-r1(2.0)): Easy-to-use Java logging toolkit

[U] dev-java/eclipse-ecj (3.2(3.2)@24.01.2007 -> 3.1-r13(3.1) (~)3.2.2(3.2)): Eclipse Compiler for Java

[U] dev-java/emma (2.0.5312@06.05.2007 -> 2.0.5312-r1): a free Java code coverage tool

[U] dev-java/jaxen (1.1_beta11(1.1)@06.03.2007 -> (~)1.1.1(1.1)): A Java XPath Engine

[U] dev-java/jgoodies-looks (1.2.2-r1(1.2)@06.03.2007 -> 1.2.2-r1(1.2) 1.3.2-r1(1.3) (~)2.1.4(2.0)): JGoodies Looks Library

[U] dev-java/rhino (1.5.5-r4(1.5)@19.01.2007 -> 1.5.5-r4(1.5) (~)1.6.5(1.6)): An open-source implementation of JavaScript written in Java.

[U] dev-lang/yasm (0.6.0@03.07.2007 -> (~)0.6.1): assembler that supports amd64

[U] dev-libs/g-wrap (1.9.6-r3@05.03.2007 -> (~*)1.9. :Cool: : A tool for exporting C libraries into Scheme

[U] dev-libs/libassuan (1.0.2@08.07.2007 -> (~)1.0.2-r1): Standalone IPC library used by gpg, gpgme and newpg

[U] dev-ruby/daemons (1.0.4@01.02.2007 -> (~)1.0.7): Wrap existing ruby scripts to be run as a daemon

[U] dev-ruby/fastthread (0.6.3@01.02.2007 -> (~)1.0): Optimized replacement for thread.rb primitives

[U] dev-scheme/slib (3.1.1-r1@05.03.2007 -> (~)3.1.4-r3): library providing functions for Scheme implementations

[U] dev-util/gperf (3.0.2@22.05.2007 -> (~)3.0.3): A perfect hash function generator

[U] dev-util/pmd (3.8-r1@06.03.2007 -> (~)3.9): A Java source code analyzer. It finds unused variables, empty catch blocks, unnecessary object creation and so forth.

[U] media-gfx/graphviz (2.8-r2@19.01.2007 -> 2.12): Open Source Graph Visualization Software

[U] media-gfx/xloadimage (4.1-r4@21.01.2007 -> (~)4.1-r5): utility to view many different types of images under X11

[U] media-plugins/gst-plugins-ffmpeg (0.10.1-r1(0.10)@16.01.2007 -> 0.8.7-r1(0. :Cool:  (~)0.10.2(0.10)): FFmpeg based gstreamer plugin

[U] net-im/kopete-otr (0.3@04.05.2007 -> (~)0.5): This plugin enables Off-The-Record encryption for the KDE instant messenger Kopete.

[U] net-wireless/bluez-libs (2.25@18.03.2007 -> (~)3.12): Bluetooth Userspace Libraries

[U] sys-devel/binutils (2.17@16.01.2007 -> (*)2.17.50.0.17): Tools necessary to build programs

[U] sys-devel/gcc (4.1.2(4.1)@01.06.2007 -> (~)3.3.6-r1(3.3) 3.4.6-r2(3.4) (~*)4.0.4(4.0) 4.1.2(4.1) (~)4.2.0(4.2)): The GNU Compiler Collection. Includes C/C++, java compilers, pie+ssp extensions, Haj Ten Brugge runtime bounds checking

[U] sys-fs/fuse (2.6.3@18.03.2007 -> (~)2.7.0): An interface for filesystems implemented in userspace.

[U] sys-fs/usb-rndis-lite [4] (0.10.0@20.05.2007 -> (~*)9999): rndis protocol driver

[U] sys-libs/db (4.2.52_p2-r1(4.2)@16.01.2007 4.3.29-r2(4.3)@23.01.2007 4.5.20_p2(4.5)@07.03.2007 -> 1.85-r3(1) 3.2.9-r11(3) 4.2.52_p4-r2(4.2) (~)4.3.29-r2(4.3) (~)4.4.20_p4(4.4) 4.5.20_p2(4.5)): Oracle Berkeley DB

[U] x11-drivers/xf86-video-apm (1.0.1.5@16.01.2007 -> 1.1.1): Alliance ProMotion video driver

[U] x11-drivers/xf86-video-ark (0.5.0.5@16.01.2007 -> 0.6.0): X.Org driver for ark cards

[U] x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati (6.5.8.0@16.01.2007 -> 6.6.3): ATI video driver

[U] x11-drivers/xf86-video-chips (1.0.1.3@16.01.2007 -> 1.1.1): Chips and Technologies video driver

[U] x11-drivers/xf86-video-cirrus (1.0.0.5@16.01.2007 -> 1.1.0): Cirrus Logic video driver

[U] x11-drivers/xf86-video-cyrix (1.0.0.5@16.01.2007 -> 1.1.0): Cyrix video driver

[U] x11-drivers/xf86-video-dummy (0.1.0.5@16.01.2007 -> 0.2.0): X.Org driver for dummy cards

[U] x11-drivers/xf86-video-glint (1.0.1.3@16.01.2007 -> 1.1.1): GLINT/Permedia video driver

[U] x11-drivers/xf86-video-i128 (1.1.0.5@16.01.2007 -> 1.2.1): Number 9 I128 video driver

[U] x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810 (1.4.1.3@16.01.2007 -> (~)2.1.0): X.Org driver for Intel cards

[U] x11-drivers/xf86-video-mga (1.2.1.3@16.01.2007 -> 1.4.6.1): Matrox video driver

[U] x11-drivers/xf86-video-neomagic (1.0.0.5@16.01.2007 -> 1.1.1): Neomagic video driver

[U] x11-drivers/xf86-video-rendition (4.0.1.3@16.01.2007 -> 4.1.3): Rendition video driver

[U] x11-drivers/xf86-video-s3 (0.3.5.5@16.01.2007 -> 0.5.0): X.Org driver for s3 cards

[U] x11-drivers/xf86-video-s3virge (1.8.6.5@16.01.2007 -> 1.9.1): S3 ViRGE video driver

[U] x11-drivers/xf86-video-savage (2.0.2.3@16.01.2007 -> 2.1.2-r1): S3 Savage video driver

[U] x11-drivers/xf86-video-siliconmotion (1.3.1.5@16.01.2007 -> 1.5.1): Silicon Motion video driver

[U] x11-drivers/xf86-video-sis (0.8.1.3@16.01.2007 -> (~)0.9.3): SiS and XGI video driver

[U] x11-drivers/xf86-video-sisusb (0.7.1.3@16.01.2007 -> 0.8.1): SiS USB video driver

[U] x11-drivers/xf86-video-tdfx (1.1.1.3@16.01.2007 -> 1.3.0): 3Dfx video driver

[U] x11-drivers/xf86-video-tga (1.0.0.5@16.01.2007 -> 1.1.0): X.Org driver for tga cards

[U] x11-drivers/xf86-video-trident (1.0.1.3@16.01.2007 -> 1.2.3): Trident video driver

[U] x11-drivers/xf86-video-tseng (1.0.0.5@16.01.2007 -> 1.1.1): Tseng Labs video driver

[U] x11-drivers/xf86-video-v4l (0.0.1.5@16.01.2007 -> 0.1.1): video4linux driver

[U] x11-drivers/xf86-video-vga (4.0.0.5@16.01.2007 -> 4.1.0): Generic VGA video driver

[U] x11-drivers/xf86-video-via (0.1.33.2@16.01.2007 -> 0.2.2): VIA unichrome graphics driver

[U] x11-drivers/xf86-video-vmware (10.12.0.0@16.01.2007 -> 10.15.0): VMware SVGA video driver

[U] x11-drivers/xf86-video-voodoo (1.0.0.5@16.01.2007 -> 1.1.1): Voodoo video driver

[U] x11-libs/libXvMC (1.0.2@16.01.2007 -> 1.0.4): X.Org XvMC library

[U] x11-misc/icon-naming-utils (0.8.2@22.02.2007 -> (~)0.8.2-r1): Utilities to help with the transition to the new freedesktop.org naming scheme, they will map the new names to the legacy names used by the GNOME and KDE desktops

[U] x11-misc/makedepend (1.0.0@17.01.2007 -> (~)1.0.1): create dependencies in makefiles

[U] x11-themes/emerald-themes (0.1.4@31.01.2007 -> (~)0.2.1): Beryl Window Decorator Themes

[U] x11-wm/emerald (0.1.4@31.01.2007 -> (~)0.2.1): Beryl Window Decorator

Et les deux que portage me trouve (gcc 4.2 et openoffice 2.2.1) plantent depuis des semaines : openoffice à cause de hunspell et gcc freeze après la compilation, le processus "tee" ne se termine pas, semble-t-il (j'ai posté un bug à ce sujet )

Vous savez si c'est moi qui utilise emerge comme un manche ou si c'est normal ?

Par exemple, si j'essaie de mettre à jour un des paquets de liste d'EIX, portage accepte de faire le boulot :

$ emerge --pretend --verbose --update --deep --newuse emerald

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] x11-wm/emerald-0.2.1 [0.1.4] USE="-debug" 491 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-themes/emerald-themes-0.2.1 [0.1.4] 1,350 kB [0]

Total: 2 packages (2 upgrades), Size of downloads: 1,840 kB

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/portage

Vous y comprennez quelque chose vous ?

Merci d'avance, @+

----------

## Temet

eix te sort tous les paquets mis à jour dans portage.

Quand tu fais ta mise à jour, tu ne mets à jour que les paquets que t'as d'installés.

CQFD.

PS : "emerge -NDupv world" c'est plus court  :Wink: 

----------

## kopp

Utiliser des balises Quote ou Code dans le post pourrait grandement faciliter la lisibilité...

Sinon, si les paquets plantent (gcc et openoffice), c'est pour ça qu'ils sont en ~arch et pas dans la branche stable.  Le principe c'est de faire un rapport de bug. Et une compilation qui freeze la machine, je jetterai un oeil à ma mémoire moi.

Sinon, Temet+1

----------

## kwenspc

Ceci dit il m'est déjà arrivé que emerge "oubli" de me mettre à jour quelques paquets (le plus souvent des paquet en bout de chaine, end-user à fond genre des petits outils ou programmes avec gui etc...) tout ça parce que leur recensement avait été purement et simplement viré du fichier world. Allez savoir pourquoi après  :Neutral: 

Heureusement c'est un cas plutôt rare.

----------

## ghoti

 *kopp wrote:*   

> je jetterai un oeil à ma mémoire moi.

 

+1

Sans oublier de réduire ses prétentions en overclocking ...

----------

## geekounet

```
# emerge --with-bdeps y -auDN world
```

voire dans le make.conf pour éviter de le répeter :

```
EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--with-bdeps y"
```

ça prendra en compte les dépendances de construction à mettre à jour.

Sinon vérifie si ces paquets sont dans ton fichier world, ça se voit avec un depclean, s'il veut les virer c'est qu'il ne sont pas dans le world ni en deps d'un autre paquet installé.

----------

## PierreY

Désolé pour le copy/col un peu dégueulasse dans le premier post.

Bon finalement OpenOffice 2.2.1 compile, j'ai ajouté un lien symbolique de libhunspell.so vers libhunspell-1.1.so.0.0.0 et c'est passé.

Pour gcc je ne crois pas que ce soit un problème de mémoire. Juste d'un processus qui ne s'arrête pas sans qu'on sache porquoi. Voir le bug 186278

J'ai ajouté -with-bdeps y à make.conf, il m'a mis à jour pas mal de paquets, regenworld en ajouté lui même quelques un mais je vais suivre ton conseil et tester avec depclean pour ajouter définitivement ceux qui manquent.

Merci.

----------

## kwenspc

 *PierreY wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bon finalement OpenOffice 2.2.1 compile, j'ai ajouté un lien symbolique de libhunspell.so vers libhunspell-1.1.so.0.0.0 et c'est passé.
> 
> 

 

En principe revdep-rebuilt est censé corriger ce genre de problème (ça éviter de faire ce que tu as fait à la mano, ce qui est plutôt crade).

Par contre lances un ptit memtest on sait jamais  :Wink:  (mieux vaut être rassuré sur ce point)

----------

## PierreY

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *PierreY wrote:*   
> 
> Bon finalement OpenOffice 2.2.1 compile, j'ai ajouté un lien symbolique de libhunspell.so vers libhunspell-1.1.so.0.0.0 et c'est passé.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Comment ferait revdep-rebuild pour corriger les dépendances d'un paquet qui n'est pas installé ? J'avais OpenOffice 2.2.0 compilé qui fonctionnait parfaitement mais je ne pouvais pas émerger OpenOffice 2.2.1 à cause, soit d'Hunspell qui oublie de faire des liens symboliques à l'installation, soit d'OpenOffice qui ne cherche pas la bonne "version" d'Hunspell pendant le ./configure

MemTest, je vais le faire, je VAIS le faire  :Wink: 

----------

## PierreY

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Par contre lances un ptit memtest on sait jamais  (mieux vaut être rassuré sur ce point)

 

Bon voilà, j'ai fait 12h de MemTest86+ et... rien.

Comme je n'overclocke pas ma machine... j'ai bien peur que ce problème de compilation de GCC ne vienne d'ailleurs et je n'ai absolument aucune idée de la manière de faire avancer le schmilblick à part le rapport de bug que j'ai déjà fait à ce sujet.

----------

